# 2004 NCAA Division I Coaching Changes



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*2004 NCAA Division I Coaching Changes*

*SCHOOL (OLD COACH) = NEW COACH*

AIR FORCE (Joe Scott) = Chris Mooney

AKRON (Dan Hipsher) = Keith Dambrot

AUBURN (Cliff Ellis) = Jeff Lebo

CHATTANOOGA (Jeff Lebo) = John Shulman

DARTMOUTH (Dave Faucher) = Terry Dunn

EASTERN WASHINGTON (Ray Giacoletti) = Mike Burns

FLORIDA INTERNATIONAL (Donnie Marsh) = Sergio Rouco

GEORGETOWN (Craig Esherick) = John Thompson III

HOUSTON (Ray McCallum) = Tom Penders

JAMES MADISON (Sherman Dillard) = Dean Keener

LOUISIANA-LAFAYETTE (Jessie Evans) = Glynn Cyprien

LOYOLA-BALTIMORE (Scott Hicks) = Jimmy Patsos

LOYOLA-CHICAGO (Larry Farmer) = Jim Whitesell

MARIST (Dave Magarity) = Matt Brady

MARYLAND BALTIMORE COUNTY (Tom Sullivan) = Randy Monroe

MARYLAND EASTERN SHORE (Thomas Trotter) = Lawrence Lessett

MIAMI (FL) (Perry Clark) = Frank Haith

MONTANA (Pat Kennedy) = Larry Krystkowiak

NAVY (Don DeVoe) = Billy Lange

NEVADA (Trent Johnson) = Mark Fox

OHIO STATE (Jim O'Brien)

PRINCETON (John Thompson III) = Joe Scott

SAN FRANCISCO (Philip Mathews) = Jessie Evans

SMU (Mike Dement) = Jimmy Tubbs

SOUTHERN ILLINOIS (Matt Painter) = Chris Lowery

SOUTHERN MISS (James Green) = Larry Eustachy

ST. JOHN'S (Kevin Clark) = Norm Roberts

STANFORD (Mike Montgomery) = Trent Johnson

TEXAS A&M (Melvin Watkins) = Billy Gillispie

TOWSON (Michael Hunt) = Pat Kennedy

UNLV (Charlie Spoonhour) = Lon Kruger

UTAH (Kerry Rupp) =  Ray Giacoletti

UTEP (Billy Gillispie) = Doc Sadler


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I heard Gene Keady is condsidering leaving Purdue and taking the San Francisco position.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> I heard Gene Keady is condsidering leaving Purdue and taking the San Francisco position.


I heard that too. And all I can say is.... WTF?


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Source: '50-50' chance of Keady leaving (3-26-04)

_If Gene Keady wants to leave Purdue to coach the University of San Francisco, the Boilermakers will not stand in his way.

Keady, who has coached Purdue to 505 victories in his 24 years with the program, interviewed for San Francisco's vacancy on Tuesday. Keady, who has one season remaining on his contract, told ESPN.com on two different occasions Thursday that he "has made no decision" on his future, and when he does "there will be a memo or a statement."

"The contact from San Francisco happened before Coach Keady and I had a chance to talk in detail about the future," Purdue AD Morgan Burke said in a statement, "but we will not stand in his way if he wants to pursue this opportunity That said, Gene knows that we are committed to him through the final year of his contract.

"When we know more, we will make that public."

A source told ESPN.com that, at this point, it's "50-50" whether Keady remains at Purdue.

Keady told his assistants early this week that he was leaving for California but didn't say where or why he was traveling. Keady interviewed with University of San Francisco athletic director Bill Hogan, whom he came to know during Hogan's 1982-91 tenure as coach and athletic director at St. Joseph's College in Rensselaer, Ind._

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yea I was a bit suprised when I heard about the possibilty of him going to San Francisco as well. I guess the connection is between Keady and Hoganwho is now the athletic director at San Francisco.

USF talks to Purdue's Keady (3-26-04)


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I read that Calipari and Gonzalez are interested in Miami... all I can say is WTF!!!

Memphis 2 Miami is a downgrade, and Gonzalez should take the St. Johns job.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Doc Sadler Named Men's Basketball Coach at UTEP (3-28-04)*


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

bobby g wont jump to miami until sju picks someone/him.

anyway, sign the bobby g to sju petition, which was mentioned in newsday today: http://www.petitiononline.com/SJUGonzo/petition.html


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

FIU Names Sergio Rouco its Men’s Basketball Head Coach (3-29-04)


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Just read on ESPN that Nevada's Trent Johnson may take over at Utah. I can't imagine Reno can hold onto him much longer.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JarvisHayes24</b>!
> I read that Calipari and Gonzalez are interested in Miami... all I can say is WTF!!!
> 
> Memphis 2 Miami is a downgrade, and Gonzalez should take the St. Johns job.


Miami is a downgrade from Memphis?? I know Memphis is a good team right now but if you were in high school would you rather go to MIAMI or MEMPHIS? IMO Miami is a lot more desirable especially if Caliparri is coach. Obviously Memphis is better than Miami now but if Caliparri takes over he can make Miami into a power in the ACC.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

I go to UH, and I went to a couple of games they looked like they had some potential at times and just terrible at other times. They almost beat cinn. here so maybe penders can be a diffrence and get some recruits


----------



## Tigerfan_2002 (Nov 29, 2003)

Calipari would not leave Memphis for Miami. Miami wouldn't pay him the money he is making at Memphis. Plus they've proven that even when they were winning under Hamilton they couldn't draw 9000 people. At Memphis he's drawing around 17000 and next season they're moving into a brand new state of the art arena.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Just read on ESPN that Nevada's Trent Johnson may take over at Utah. I can't imagine Reno can hold onto him much longer.


Nevermind. Trent just signed a 5-year extension w/ UNR.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tigerfan_2002</b>!
> Calipari would not leave Memphis for Miami. Miami wouldn't pay him the money he is making at Memphis. Plus they've proven that even when they were winning under Hamilton they couldn't draw 9000 people. At Memphis he's drawing around 17000 and next season they're moving into a brand new state of the art arena.


I never said that he would leave. He probably wont. But, if he did leave for Miami he'd turn Miami around and Im sure hed draw plenty of fans.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Utah Hires Ray Giacoletti as Head Men's Basketball Coach (3-31-04)


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Jimmy Patsos Named Head Men's Basketball Coach at Loyola-Baltimore (3-31-04)


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Mike Burns Named as New Basketball Coach at Eastern Wahsington (4-1-04)


----------



## anonymous expert (Apr 1, 2004)

Miami has real good potential as a program to turn things around and ridding themselves of Clark and getting a new guy in is just the thing they need to start anew and get back to competing, and now it will be in the ACC. Calipari is just fine at Memphis and I think he stays there


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

KEENER NAMED HEAD MEN'S BASKETBALL COACH AT JMU (4-1-04)


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

UMES NAMES LESSETT NEW HEAD COACH (4-2-04)


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Jeff Lebo Named Auburn Head Men's Basketball Coach (4-8-04)


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Southern Illinois Names Chris Lowery Men's Basketball Head Coach (4-9-04)


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Frank Haith Named Head Men's Basketball Coach At Miami (4-12-04)


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Great thread.


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

Great hire for St John's. He should be able to turn things around better than anyone else. Seems alot like Hewitt.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

ST. JOHN'S UNIVERSITY ANNOUNCES NORM ROBERTS AS NEXT RED STORM MEN'S BASKETBALL COACH (4-13-04)


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Jim Whitesell Named Loyola-Chicago's Head Men’s Basketball Coach (4-14-04)


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Georgetown Names John Thompson III To Coach Men's Basketball (4-20-04)


----------



## mattmo (Feb 24, 2004)

*La-Lafayette coach to take over at USF*

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=1787331


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Joe Scott Named Head Men's Basketball Coach at Princeton University (4-21-04)


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Mooney named Air Force head basketball coach (4-22-04)


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Jessie Evans Named USF Men's Basketball Coach (4-22-04)


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> Jessie Evans Named USF Men's Basketball Coach (4-22-04)


Assistant coach Robert Lee has been named interm head coach. The school will start a coaching search soon.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

John Shulman Named Men's Head Basketball Coach at Chattanooga (4-23-04)


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Marist Names Matt Brady Head Men's Basketball Coach (4-26-04)


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Glynn Cyprien Named Men's Basketball Head Coach At Louisiana-Lafayette (5-5-04)


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Veteran Pat Kennedy Named As Towson Tigers' New Coach (5-10-04)


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Dartmouth Names Terry Dunn Men's Basketball Coach (5-13-04)


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Krystkowiak named head men's basketball coach at Montana (5-13-04)


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> Krystkowiak named head men's basketball coach at Montana (5-13-04)


You must have seen my post.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Stanford Introduces Trent Johnson As Men's Basketball Head Coach (5-25-04)


----------



## KirkSnyderFan (Dec 22, 2003)

^ Son of a *****...................:dead:


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Mark Fox Named Wolf Pack's Head Men's Basketball Coach (6-1-04)


----------

